# 75 gallon single fish tank choices



## m249saw (Nov 17, 2009)

So I have a 75 gallon tank that I am putting together and am wanting a single Cichlid with personality. Id like to sick with New World also.

I was originally looking at a Jaguar put apparently I need at least 125 gallons.

*** had a Green Terror before and was a great fish but Id like to try something else. Oscars are too common for me and *** read that Jack Dempseys tend to be shy.

Maybe a Texas, I dont know

Any input (biased welcome) would be much appreciated.


----------



## JerseyGiant88 (Jun 17, 2009)

you can do a red devil or a flowerhorn. i just picked up a baby FH and they seem to be pretty cool fish and they have attitude. they definitely take interest in people if thats what you're looking for.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi,

For personality and human interaction I would go with a red devil (and/or Midias). Flowerhorns would be a good option aswell, I just personally do not like the look of them.

A texas or JD are both good options, however it will really depend on the personality of the fish. My texas is actually more shy when it comes to humans than my JD who will eat frozen food out of my hand. If you went with a JD then you could actually start with a couple females and one male and get a pair that would be fine in a 75 gallon together. It would be interesting to see them interact and would keep them less shy, but then you have to worry about population control.

I would definitely go with a larger fish than a JD, Red devil would be my choice, great fish, I have yet to see a RD that did not chase fingers or come striaght up to the glass when you approach the tank. My friends would follow you through the room when you walked by almost like he was chasing you out out of "his" room.

Thanks,

Matt

Edit: I forgot to add that I have also seen some extremely agressive large Texas cichlids that interact with humans.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Polleni is my vote.
http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=marakelicichlid


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL flowerhorns come in every color and shape out there, how can you generalize and say you don't like the look of them?

most big centrals will be good.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Gage, you are right, that was a broad generalized statement about a huge variety of different mixed hybrids called flower horns. I actually do like the Thai Silk FHs a little, and I am not sure if a Red Texas is considered a FH but I like them too. They would be another great option for the original posterâ€™s tank, but are very expensive and hard to find a quality one (since it is kind of luck of the draw with hybrids). My dislike for more typical FHs I see in LFS and online is just personal preference and should not sway the original posters decision. Flower horns are cool hybridized cichlids that have a ton of personality and spunk, and are very attractive, depending on your personal preference.

My vote is still for a red devil, however there are many other large cichlids that are less common and will fit the bill. As you stated you like jaguar cichlids, there other _Parachromis_ species that are slightly smaller growing (around 12 inches) that could possible work as a wet pet in a 75 gallon, for example _Parachromis friedrichsthalii_ or _Parachromis loisellei_. I do not personally have experience with these fish, just know they do not get as large as dovii or jaguars and I think they would be fine in a 75 gallon, but letâ€™s see if anyone else with experience thinks otherwise.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

in a 75 I have done

Female flowerhorn, Just cause their slightly smaller.

Red devil. Male

Oscar, OMG awesomeness.

Blackbelt male

male parachromis motaguensis

Pair of jaguars actually. 1 just seemed odd tbh. to have only one.

ect. Lots of CA/Sa that stay around 9-13" which shouldn't be harmfull to them in a 75.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Very cool lancerlot, So which was you favorite for a 75 gallon? obviously it also depends on the fishes personality, but what did you like the best.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## m249saw (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks all!

I was actually looking at the Yellowjacket but I dont know where I would find one locally, may have to go mail order on that. Never seen the Loiselle's Cichlid before, looks pretty similar to the friedrichsthalii. Both with a max size of 12".

Thanks again, like I said I wanted something other than the run of the mills Oscars (dont get me wrong they are great fish, I just like having something different)


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

that would be a good choice i was gonna suggest that or a type of Amphilophus


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I have an 8" male Red Devil in my 75, AWESOME fish!! He is a looker with an attitude 

Jeremy


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I would go with a Trimac. More interesting looking IMO then RD but very similar in other regards. A polleni would be at the top of that list too. I have only found them once localy nad have been kicking myself ever since for not grabbin it.


----------



## m249saw (Nov 17, 2009)

Well after doing a bunch of reading (slow day so far at the fire station) I've narrowed it to the Freddy, Trimac and Motaguesnsis.

I see that sub par flowerhorns are sometimes sold as Trimacs. Can anyone suggest a reputable breeder/dealer?


----------



## m249saw (Nov 17, 2009)

I should add that I looked at these fish due to them tolerating hard water. My county supplied tap is 8-10 grains per gallon.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

This is Jeff Rapps. http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/stock.html

And this is Ken Davis' current stock list. You can also find him on www.aquabid.com as "Fishfarm" but his prices are usually lower on in MFK's vendor forum.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=281685

Arguably the best suppliers of tank raised and wild caught fish around.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd avoid trimacs, if I remember correctly they can get over 15" in time.


----------



## m249saw (Nov 17, 2009)

I think I might have found what I'm looking for. Nandopsis haitiensis the Black Nasty. What a beautiful fish!


----------



## FSM (Nov 11, 2009)

They have the reputation of being difficult to raise from a small size. It might be better to try and find a decent sized one to begin with. I have never owned one though, so I have no personal experience.

My vote goes for a trimac or H. carpintis


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

N. haitiensis are a beautiful fish, especially males, they grow over 12", but grow slow, so I would give it a try, it is only a single fish.

Key to raising them is easy, they are known to get bloated extremely easy when small, but if you keep the temps at about 82-85F, protein at an absolute minimum, feed once a day max, every second day being better, feed smaller amounts, amd keep Epsom salt in the water you should be fine.

If you can get it to eat a pea, then that will likely eliminate any chance of bloat, but with the pea, make sure 100% to take the shell off of it, as this can bloat them up.

also, if you are worried about adult size, being they can get bigger then 15", look at an adult male Nandopsis tetracanthus or cuban cichlid, great looker as well.


----------

